# Meadow hay vs. Timothy hay



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

I FINALLY found a farm nearby that sells bales of timothy hay, which I can get a billion times cheaper than those tiny packages that pet stores sell. It's also much better quality. I'm actually quite amazed at the price and quality difference between the two. 

Anyway, looking on the farm's website, I also see that they sell bales of meadow hay, and I know a few of you use meadow hay for your rabbits. Is there a difference between meadow and timothy that makes one better than the other, or are they both equally fine for rabbits? I bought a small batch of meadow hay to see if Honey likes it, and he definitely seems to be enjoying it because it's something different.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ive never used timothy because of the price ive always used meadow hay from the farm they love it because it has meadow flowers mixed in it as well and smells devine


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I rarely give timothy hay, as wacky says, because of the price but mine tuck into both. My guinea pigs wont eat timothy hay, just meadow. 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its just different types of grass, meadow hay, is as it imply's hay mown straight from a meadow, so often has a fair few different grasses in it

Timothy hay is fields that have been specifically planted with Timothy grasses and contains that one type of grass only

because less time, effort and money are put into producing meadow hay, it is often much cheaper then other alternatives, but is just as good, and offers a bit more variety too


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alrighty, thanks all  I think I'll stick mainly with the timothy cuz that's what he's used to and the bales aren't too badly priced where I'm looking, but I'll get a bit of the meadow hay every once in awhile for something different.


----------

